# Wo Siemens Produkte kaufen ?



## arena (11 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich Siemens-Produkte z.B. eine S7-300 kaufen kann ?

Wenn man bei Siemens im Mall einkaufen will, dann braucht man doch eine Firma, oder ? Oder kann man dort auch als Privatperson einkaufen ?


Danke,
mfg arena


----------



## maxi (11 Juni 2008)

Langt dir ein Nein als Antwort?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2008)

arena schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich Siemens-Produkte z.B. eine S7-300 kaufen kann ?
> 
> Wenn man bei Siemens im Mall einkaufen will, dann braucht man doch eine Firma, oder ? Oder kann man dort auch als Privatperson einkaufen ?



Hallo,

wenn ich richtig informiert bin, beliefert Siemens weder kleine 
Unternehmen noch Privatleute - sondern verweist diese an 
den Elektrogroßhandel, z. B. *Straschu* oder *Löffelhardt*.

Ob die Privatkunden beliefern weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Sonst kommt noch *RS Components* in Frage.


----------



## stift (14 Juni 2008)

Also ich hab mal versucht bei der A&D Mall mich anzumelden, wurde als Kunde allerdings abgelehnt.


----------



## TommyG (15 Juni 2008)

Sprich den

Großhandel an, oder bei Egay...

Weißt du, was die Dinger kosten?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Juni 2008)

Bei Löffelhardt mußt Du auch eine Firma haben. Vielleicht suchst Du Dir ein Foren-Mitglied in Deiner Nähe.


----------



## Solaris (16 Juni 2008)

Hier gibts auch ohne Firma:

http://www.elektro4000.de/Steuerung...Simatic-S7-300-6ES7338-4BC01-0AB0::67469.html


----------



## knabi (16 Juni 2008)

RS Components beliefert auch nur Firmenkunden. Alternativ wäre noch CONRAD denkbar.

Gruß

Holger

P.S.: Preistechnisch sind sowohl RS als auch Conrad eine ziemliche Katastrophe, SIMATIC wird bei beiden zum SIEMENS-Listenpreis verscherbelt....


----------



## Roje (17 Juni 2008)

Preistechnisch ist wohl auch nur Ebay zu vertreten.
Alternativ mal bei sps-markt de oder sps-shop de anfragen. Die haben oft durchaus vertretbare Angebote.


----------



## edison (18 Juni 2008)

Was benötigst Du denn?


----------



## S5+S7 (19 Juni 2008)

kannst deine Anfragen auch gerne an mich schicken


----------



## dr schwob (20 Juni 2008)

*Siemens Produkte*

Am besten bei einem Großhänler oder einem andern zwischenverkäufer, SIEMENS verkauft nicht direkt an endkunden.......:sm18: Da kann ich mich Schwarzärgern....


----------

